# Hello from Chicago!



## Cassie's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello, Cat Forum! I'm Elyse and my cat is Cassie, 11 years old. She's a grey moggie. I also have a cat-nephew, Milo, eight months old. He belongs to my brother's family. I'm a nurse and my other hobby is music (I play the flute). I love seeing photos of cats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I'm Marie, staff to my Birman diva Cinderella (my avatar) and my new part-Persian, part-little devil, Cleopatra. :luv 

:2kitties


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Elyse and







to the forum!  We would also like to see pics of your cat too :wink: .


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi Elyse and Cassie, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Cassie! I love cats and music too! My major instruments are voice and piano. I have a blue point Siamese and a seal point Balinese. They're my babies! I've had many moggies in my life!


----------



## macalico (Apr 19, 2007)

From one newbie to another...Hi there Elyse and Cassie!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi, I'm fairly new too. I have 7 rescue kitties. What's a moogie?


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome  i'm new-ish as well!


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I'm part-new too, lol. And a I think a moggie is a cross-bred feline.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four who sends petts & purrs


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Leazie said:


> Hi, I'm fairly new too. I have 7 rescue kitties. What's a moogie?


A mixed breed cat :wink: .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Elyse & Cassie


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

:wolfie hello & welcome


----------



## Cassie's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

A moggie ... I read it in my cat book ("Cats for Dummies"), and I like it. A moggie is the British term for a random-bred cat. Sometimes I say she's a moggie, sometimes I just say she's a mystery cat. Right now she's a little grey coat-shedder (it's that time again) ... I keep combing, which she likes, as long as I don't keep it up too long!


----------



## Cassie's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

*Here's my Kitty Girl*










This is Cassie (a.k.a. Cassie Lassie, Boo, and Miss Kitty)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's beautiful!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She's a cutie!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's a sweetie and like all the cat stuff you got too 8)


----------

